# another vitally important online quiz



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 19, 2004)

http://quizme.stvlive.com/color/quiz.php

Me?  I am....

    [font=arial,helvetica]*BLUE*[/font]
[font=arial,helvetica]You give your love and friendship unconditionaly. You enjoy long, thoughtful conversations rich in philosophy and spirituality. You are very loyal and intuitive. [/font]


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 19, 2004)

YELLOW 

You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding.


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Im YELLOW*!*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2004)

I am *AQUA* 

You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm magenta.

_You have an incredible sense of humor and an intellect without peer.  People look up to you.  You're a sexual icon who drips sensuality, leaving a snail trail of irresistable pheromones everywhere you go.  You reek of power and could persuade a herd of cats to obey your every command.  Your perfection is crystalline and pure, and could get you killed by a jealous lesser being._ 


Okay, okay.  I made that up.  I'm yellow.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 19, 2004)

Aqua


----------



## JPR (Aug 19, 2004)

Blue.  Though I wonder about the intuitive part...


----------



## Baytor (Aug 19, 2004)

yellow.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 19, 2004)

VIOLET 

You surround yourself with art and music and are constantly driven to express yourself. You often daydream. You prefer honesty in your relationships and believe strongly in your personal morals.

  I answered one question art-related (and I was thinking "martial") so now I'm "artsy".  I can't even play the kazoo but I like to listen to music if that counts.  The rest is pretty close.

  Robyn  artyon:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 19, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> http://quizme.stvlive.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> Me? I am....
> 
> ...


Guess what Feisty.  Too spooky.  KT


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 19, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> VIOLET
> 
> You surround yourself with art and music and are constantly driven to express yourself. You often daydream. You prefer honesty in your relationships and believe strongly in your personal morals.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being artsy! KT


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2004)

*Violet*

 You surround yourself with art and music and are constantly driven to express yourself.  You often daydream.  You prefer honesty in your relationships and believe strongly in your personal morals.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'm magenta.
> 
> _You have an incredible sense of humor and an intellect without peer. People look up to you. You're a sexual icon who drips sensuality, leaving a snail trail of irresistable pheromones everywhere you go. You reek of power and could persuade a herd of cats to obey your every command. Your perfection is crystalline and pure, and could get you killed by a jealous lesser being._
> 
> ...


 :lol::roflmao::rofl::bs:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2004)

Me... 

*BLUE
*You give your love and friendship unconditionaly. You enjoy long, thoughtful conversations rich in philosophy and spirituality. You are very loyal and intuitive.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 19, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with being artsy! KT



I know there isn't!  I used to draw all the time but then I got out of the habbit and I probably lost the talent.    I just mean because of that, I wouldn't say the "artistic" part of the quiz applies to me anymore when I think of the friends and family that I have who draw or paint any time they have to spare.  Although, now that I think about it, I do have an "odd" artistic talent for sculpting small cats out of nothing but solid cat hair.  Don't ask!    

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

*YELLOW *You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding. 

I don't mind being yellow, but don't tell my opponents that I'm Yellow!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 19, 2004)

*YELLOW.*

You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 19, 2004)

> Guess what Feisty. Too spooky. KT


 kenpo tiger - seriously, someone should study us!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 19, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> kenpo tiger - seriously, someone should study us!


You're the scientist!  KT


----------



## ppko (Aug 19, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> http://quizme.stvlive.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> Me? I am....
> 
> ...


I am 
[font=arial,helvetica]*ORANGE*[/font]

[font=arial,helvetica]You are driven and optimistic. You strive to succeed in life while lightening the mood of those around you. You do well at any job you put your mind to. [/font]
A great quize looks like I am the only orange is that good or bad


----------



## Sarah (Aug 19, 2004)

[font=arial,helvetica]*BLUE*[/font]
[font=arial,helvetica]You give your love and friendship unconditionaly. You enjoy long, thoughtful conversations rich in philosophy and spirituality. You are very loyal and intuitive. [/font]


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> [font=arial,helvetica]*BLUE*[/font]
> [font=arial,helvetica]You give your love and friendship unconditionaly. You enjoy long, thoughtful conversations rich in philosophy and spirituality. You are very loyal and intuitive. [/font]


 I would definatley agree with that!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 19, 2004)

Any Red's yet??

I ticked all the Sex answers to see what you get and its RED


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 19, 2004)

[font=arial,helvetica]*AQUA*[/font]
[font=arial,helvetica]You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun. [/font]


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 19, 2004)

[font=arial,helvetica]*BLUE*_You give your love and friendship unconditionaly. You enjoy long, thoughtful conversations rich in philosophy and spirituality. You are very loyal and intuitive._[/font]
but my fave colour is _red..._


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

Okay, I am *GREEN !!! I think this sounds about right!*

You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature. 


Kenpo Mama :ultracool 


[font=verdana,arial,helvetica][/font]


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 20, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> You're the scientist! KT


lol!  But humans are a mystery to me - that's why I like studying the mice.  Small, furry mysteries, wrapped in fur (enigma), but a little bit easier to try to understand.  Maybe!


----------

